# Catch & Release in Youtube Videos



## Dooser75 (7. Februar 2018)

Nabend zusammen,
ich sehe mir immer wieder mal Videos auf YT an und da ist mir aufgefallen, daß die meissten, oder der größte Teil, ihre Fänge wieder ins Wasser zurück setzen. Nur zum Verständnis, warum machen die das, obwohl die Fische ihr Maß haben und ist das Catch & Release in Deutschland nicht eigentlich verboten?

Danke schon mal im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*

1. Nein Catch & Release ist in Deutschland nicht generell verboten.

 2. Woher weißt Du, das die Filme in Deutschland aufgenommen wurden?

 Zu 1. Lese mal hier im Anglerboard den entsprechenden Thread.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*

Jetzt wirds lustig
Chips und Bier


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*

Das sind meistens Angler, die wegen ihrer Videoaktivitäten darauf angewiesen sind, zuverlässig große Fische zu fangen bzw. dem Publikum zu liefern. Daher ist es ihnen wichtig, dass der Gedanke des C&R verbreitet wird, damit mehr große Fische im Gewässer verbleiben. Deshalb werden die Videos so gemacht, dass es so aussieht, als schwämmen die Fische weiter. Und abends wird geräuchert oder der Verwandte beglückt. Iss so.


----------



## rippi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*

Ich setze vielleicht auch viel zurück. Wenn man vielleicht oft am Wasser ist, sollte man mMn auch einiges zurücksetzen und nicht alles blind einpacken, damit auch andere, die weniger häufig ans Wasser kommen, ihre Fische fangen können. Solange man anderen nicht vorschreibt, ob sie zurücksetzen oder entnehmen müssen ist alles in Ordnung. Ethisch betrachtet ist es okay, Fische mitzunehmen oder auch zurückzusetzen. Wie es gerade passt.


----------



## Dooser75 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> 1. Nein Catch & Release ist in Deutschland nicht generell verboten.
> 
> 2. Woher weißt Du, das die Filme in Deutschland aufgenommen wurden?
> 
> Zu 1. Lese mal hier im Anglerboard den entsprechenden Thread.



zu Punkt 1: so wurde es uns im Kurs gesagt, aber danke für den Hinweis.

zu Punkt 2: da die meisten in ihrem Heimatort und/oder in der Nähe Fischen lt. eigener Aussage, zum Teil in deren Kanalinfos/Impressum/Videobeschreibung steht.

Gott zum Gruße


----------



## Dooser75 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds lustig
> Chips und Bier



Lass es dir schmecken, am Weißwurstäquator ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> zu Punkt 1: so wurde es uns im Kurs gesagt, aber danke für den Hinweis.



Ja, so ist das leider in Deutschland. Da wird auch und gerade in den Vorbereitungslehrgänge oft auch viel falsches erzählt.

Falls Du mal fundierte, von einem Rechtsanwalt zusammen gestellte, Informationen möchtest, kann Du dich hier mal Einlesen, speziell den Eingangspost.


----------



## Dooser75 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das leider in Deutschland. Da wird auch und gerade in den Vorbereitungslehrgänge oft auch viel falsches erzählt.
> 
> Falls Du mal fundierte, von einem Rechtsanwalt zusammen gestellte, Informationen möchtest, kann Du dich hier mal Einlesen, speziell den Eingangspost.



Und dann steht man als Anfänger, sozusagen als Depp dar. den thread werde ich mir mal durchlesen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Lass es dir schmecken, am Weißwurstäquator ;-)



Ja die Bayern #h
Sind gerade den Seehofer losgeworden ...
C&R funktioniert sogar in Verbindung mit Umsetzen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*

|schild-g


 |muahah:


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> ich sehe mir immer wieder mal Videos auf YT an und da ist mir aufgefallen, daß die meissten, oder der größte Teil, ihre Fänge wieder ins Wasser zurück setzen. Nur zum Verständnis, warum machen die das, obwohl die Fische ihr Maß haben und ist das Catch & Release in Deutschland nicht eigentlich verboten?
> 
> Danke schon mal im voraus.
> ...




Hallo,

generell verboten ist C&R in Deutschland erstmal nicht. Das ist richtig.
Allerdings, wenn man von so einem PETA etc. Fuzzi deswegen angezeigt wird, kann es eng werden, denn niemand kann vorhersehen, wie dann das zuständige Gericht entscheidet (vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand|rolleyes).
Das gilt insbesonders, wenn man maßige Zielfische releast, dann wird es mit der Ausrede eng.
Die selbstdarstellenden releasenden Youtuber sind für die gesamte Anglerschaft nicht gut, gelinde formuliert.
Ich bin kein strikter Gegner von C&R, soll von mir aus jeder  machen, wie er will, solange nicht jemand davon ableitet ein besserer Angler zu sein. Ich persönlich gehe nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, allerdings entscheide ich schon noch selbst, ob und welchen Fisch ich mitnehme.|wavey:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die selbstdarstellenden releasenden Youtuber sind für die gesamte Anglerschaft nicht gut, gelinde formuliert.



Sehe ich auch so!
Mal nicht gelinde formuliert; 
Filme gemacht von Idioten, für Idioten!

Jürgen


----------



## Dooser75 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich persönlich gehe nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, allerdings entscheide ich schon noch selbst, ob und welchen Fisch ich mitnehme.|wavey:
> 
> ...



Das wäre das Nächste, ich habe mal einen Angler gefragt, was er macht, wenn er am Wasser darauf angesprochen/hingewiesen wird, während er einen Fisch wieder zurück setzt, oder schon zurück gesetzt hat, er meinte "...dann sag ich das ist nicht mein Zielfisch....", das hörte sich für mich, aber etwas wackelig.


----------



## Gast (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Nur zum Verständnis, warum machen die das, obwohl die Fische ihr Maß haben und ist das Catch & Release in Deutschland nicht eigentlich verboten?


Weil diese Menschen es mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren können.
Nicht alles was Gesetze in Deutschland vorschreiben muss auch "Richtig" sein.
In keinem anderen Land der Welt ist es verboten Fisch nach dem Fang zurück zu setzen, eben nur in einigen Bundesländern Deutschlands.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> In keinem anderen Land der Welt ist es verboten Fisch nach dem Fang zurück zu setzen, eben nur in einigen Bundesländern Deutschlands.


leider lebe ich in so einem bundesland.
wobei der vorsatz eben nur sehr schwer nachzuweisen ist.
dennoch ist ein verstohlener blick über die schulter meist ratsam, leider.


Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Weil diese Menschen es mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren können.
> Nicht alles was Gesetze in Deutschland vorschreiben muss auch "Richtig" sein.


genau so.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



> In keinem anderen Land der Welt ist es verboten Fisch nach dem Fang  zurück zu setzen, eben nur in einigen Bundesländern Deutschlands.



Gibt es außer Bayern noch andere Bundesländer mit Entnahmegebot auch für unerwünschten Beifang?


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Weil diese Menschen es mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren können.
> Nicht alles was Gesetze in Deutschland vorschreiben muss auch "Richtig" sein.
> In keinem anderen Land der Welt ist es verboten Fisch nach dem Fang zurück zu setzen, eben nur in einigen Bundesländern Deutschlands.



Wobei aber geschützte Fische auch zurück gesetzt werden müssen.
Also C&R. Somit gibt es in keinem Bundesland ein grundsätzliches C&R Verbot.

:q

Deswegen stehen im Landesfischereigesetz SH bezüglich C&R noch ein paar andere Wörter.  :q

Und zu den netten Filmchen...
Ganz ehrlich...Wayne.
Mittlerweile gibt es soviele Filme, da müsste es nur so von Verbote und Anzeigen hageln. Nix passiert.
Der negative Einfluss dieser Filmchen ist somit extrem gering.

Und für C&R wurde auch wenn es die Medien so publizieren noch niemand angezeigt geschweige denn verurteilt.

Es ging immer um diverse Fotoaktionen, länger anhaltendes Leid, Schmerz, Schaden

Viele Anzeigen gegen Angler und dieses Geheule kommen von Anglern bzw. sind Angler die Petzen.
Weil der Nachbar Angler nicht in Frieden leben kann wird dann mal ein genehmigtes Gemeinschaftsfischen an Peta & Co verpetzt.

Oder der Kumpel am Vereinsteich welcher C&R betreibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Das wäre das Nächste, ich habe mal einen Angler gefragt, was er macht, wenn er am Wasser darauf angesprochen/hingewiesen wird, während er einen Fisch wieder zurück setzt, oder schon zurück gesetzt hat, er meinte "...dann sag ich das ist nicht mein Zielfisch....", das hörte sich für mich, aber etwas wackelig.



Hallo,

das kann durchaus eine Gratwanderung sein.
Aber, wenn ich z. B. auf Hecht mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin, kann als Beifang normalerweise nur Waller, Zander, Rapfen oder Aitel infrage kommen (eventuell noch ein Superbarsch). Waller und Zander in verwertbaren Größen entnehme ich auch. Wobei ich schon festlege, was verwertbar ist und dazu gehören keine 60er Schniepel. 
Aber es kommt selten vor, dass mich beim Releasen, oder Angeln überhaupt jemand sieht, der nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun hat. Seit das Ganze mit dem Releasen so richtig aufgekommen ist, so seit 20-25 Jahren etwa (vorher war es eigentlich nur in der Fliegenfischerszene manchmal üblich) und man sich langsam darauf einstellen musste, dass man da u.U. mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Konflikt kommen kann, habe ich meine Fangbücher immer abgelichtet und aufbewahrt. Falls mir da wirklich mal jemand ans Bein pinkelt, kann ich so schon beweisen, dass ich regelmäßig Fische entnehme, aber eben solche, die mir von Art und Größe her passen.
Auf einen Fisch, welchen ich nicht verwerten will, würde ich auch nicht gezielt fischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kann durchaus eine Gratwanderung sein.
> Aber, wenn ich z. B. auf Hecht mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin, kann als Beifang normalerweise nur Waller, Zander, Rapfen oder Aitel infrage kommen (eventuell noch ein Superbarsch). Waller und Zander in verwertbaren Größen entnehme ich auch. Wobei ich schon festlege, was verwertbar ist und dazu gehören keine 60er Schniepel.
> ...



Du meinst also ein selbst geschriebenes Alibi ist ein Beweis für Deine Fischentnahme? 

#r


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Nur zum Verständnis, warum machen die das, obwohl die Fische ihr Maß haben und ist das Catch & Release in Deutschland nicht eigentlich verboten?


Das sind alles sowas wie verkappte Tier- bzw. eben Fischschützer.

Duch das Fangen macht der Fisch Erfahrungen mit Köder, Haken, Schnur und Anglern.
Durch das Rücksetzen läßt der Fänger einen geschläuten Fisch wieder schwimmen.
Der kann neben dem selber nicht mehr darauf reinfallen auch als Multiplikator den anderen Fischen erzählen oder eben vormachen, dass das Anglerzeug ungut ist, was so im Wasser rumliegt und rumschwimmt.
Und schwupps - sieht es aus als wenn das Gewässer fischleer ist! :m


----------



## Dooser75 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und für C&R wurde auch wenn es die Medien so publizieren noch niemand angezeigt geschweige denn verurteilt.



Matze Koch zB. gibt auch ein Video von ihm, aber das Video um das es geht hat sich alles in Holland abgespielt, lt. seiner Aussage, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Gast (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Matze Koch zB. gibt auch ein Video von ihm, aber das Video um das es geht hat sich alles in Holland abgespielt, lt. seiner Aussage, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Er wäre ja blöde wenn er sagen würde das er in Deutschland seine Fische zurücksetzt.
Man muss den Ärger ja nicht noch provozieren.
Jedes Video wo du C&R siehst ist im Ausland gedreht, wenn nicht unbedingt der Kölner Dom im Hintergrund zu sehen ist :q

So, ich gehe jetzt auch ein paar Barsche und Hechte ärgern


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du meinst also ein selbst geschriebenes Alibi ist ein Beweis für Deine Fischentnahme?
> 
> #r



Hallo.

aber klar doch. Der das anzweifelt muss belegen, dass es falsch ist und das kann er erstmal nicht. Notfalls hätte ich noch Fisch-Mitesser als Zeugen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Matze Koch zB. gibt auch ein Video von ihm, aber das Video um das es geht hat sich alles in Holland abgespielt, lt. seiner Aussage, wenn ich mich nicht irre.




Der Tatbestand ist aber ein ganz anderer.
Er wurde angezeigt auf Grund Tierquälerei ( Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz)  und nicht C&R.

Ob daraus eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder sonst was wird...abwarten.

Und soweit ich weiss,  ...hab es jetzt nicht genau in Erinnerung....weiss er nichts von einer Anzeige.  
Die lautet aber garantiert nicht auf C&R


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds lustig
> Chips und Bier



Das ich mal mit Dir einer Meinung bin :q


----------



## Ele1314 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*

C&R ist bei einigen Fischen echt keine gute Sache. Viel schlimmer finde ich die YouTube Videos in denen die Fische ATMENT im Gras liegen und der Angler davon schwärmt was für einen feinen Stachelritter er gefangen hat. Da bekam ich sogar Mitleid mit dem armen Barsch. Das ist die pure Qual für den. 

ABER schön ist es, wenn es noch  Angler gibt, die alles ordentlich machen... sei es beim fischen selbst oder beim Verhalten am Gewässer. Da durfte ich auch schon viele nette  Leute kennenlernen ... 

P.s.: Sorry für meine kleine Geschichte, abseits des eigentlichen Themas


----------



## Gast (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Ele1314 schrieb:


> C&R ist bei einigen Fischen echt keine gute Sache. Viel schlimmer finde ich die YouTube Videos in denen die Fische ATMENT im Gras liegen und der Angler davon schwärmt was für einen feinen Stachelritter er gefangen hat.


Glaubst du dem Fisch wäre lieber er würde nicht mehr atmen ? :q


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Glaubst du dem Fisch wäre lieber er würde nicht mehr atmen ? :q



man könnte dem Fisch vorher einen Fragebogen hinlegen...
Sterben ja oder nein

:#2:


----------



## Gast (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> man könnte dem Fisch vorher einen Fragebogen hinlegen...
> Sterben ja oder nein
> 
> :#2:


Meine Fische bedanken sich anschließend immer bei mir :q
Und der ein oder andere Fisch wächst noch etwas und nimmt es dann nochmal mit mir auf.
Bei uns entsteht da schon sowas wie Freundschaft 
Er bleibt am Leben, dafür bereitet er mir Freude beim Drill.
Ist im Leben doch immer so, ein geben und nehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*

und das nächste Mal legt er Dir ^ mal beim Baden einen der reichlich herumliegenden Drillinge passend unter die Ferse! :m :q

In meiner Familienumgebung hat z.B. das Schwimmen ganz ohne Badehose extrem abgenommen, als ich die durchaus vorhandene Möglichkeit der Revanche durch den letzten zurückgesetzten oder auch abgekommenen Hecht ausmalte. 
Denn so schlabbrige "Wurms" können die auch schon mal interessant finden! :q :q


----------



## Gast (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Catch & Release in Youtube Videos*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Denn so schlabbrige "Wurms" können die auch schon mal interessant finden! :q :q


Der Hecht kann nichts dafür das die Menschen in deiner Umgebung über das Problem des schlabbrigen "Wurms"  klagen. :vik:


----------

